# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Комп не видит одного из трех гигов оперативки

## nelfe

Всем доброго времени суток!!

Такой вопрос, может кто сталкивался или знает:
На компе установлено 3 планки оперативной памяти по 1 гигабайту. При загрузке bios выдает, что памяти только 2 гига, в какие слоты ни ставил - результат один. Причем при просмотре инфы из виндоус, в Everest'е или Cpu-z - определяются все три гигабайта. В чем тут может быть заморочка?

*Конфигурация системы:*

*Мать:* MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum (чипсет nforce4 ultra)
*Проц:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ s939
*Память:* 3хPatriot DDR 1024 Mb (pc-3200) 200MHz/400Mbps
*Видео:* MSI GeForce 9600GT 512Mb overclocked edition 
*Жесткий диск:* WesternDigital 500 Gb SATA, WesternDigital 300 Gb SATA
*CD-ROM:* Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173S
*Tv tuner:* AverTV 507

----------


## Vishenka

А какая оперативка: DDR1 или DDR2_И

----------


## awaw2

А если вставить только 1 планку - работает?
С каждой по 1 работает?

----------


## nelfe

Оперативка DDR1
По одной планке работает.

Тут еще заметил, что память моя вместо 400 мегагерц пашет на 333.. Хрень какаято :(

----------


## mr.L

Тут еще заметил, что память моя вместо 400 мегагерц пашет на 333.. Хрень какаято :([/quote]

А ты что думал:D

Опративка работает на той частоте вся, которая самая маленькая из трёх.Конечно можно поменять таймингт и поднять питание на ОЗУ но всё может накрыться медным!
Попробуй все три оперативки поставить с одинаковыми параметрами и характеристиками.
Пришли плиз отчёт Everesta если там говоришь все три планки может и подскажем ещё что-нибудь.

----------


## Killer_1C

Может мамка не подерживает более 2 - х гигов!?!

----------


## mr.L

Кстати возможен косяк, мамки на nForce4 редко держали больше 2Gb (1,5GB стандартом), поэтому самое логичное найти FAQ по этому мамлу и прчитать её хар-ки и потом если-что обновления BIOS

----------


## RioBravo

По идеи она должен держать 4 Гб, так что проблема еще где то.

----------


## mr.L

На мамах этих типов есть вкладка  в Advanced вроде звучит MaxiBoot или что-то типо того:) и проверь , не выбран ли там ограничение.
И ещё , ты  в bios ничего не менял?

----------

